# Canadian Tansfer Supplies



## egarrage (Jan 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had a list of Canadian transfer providers. I checked the Canuck forum but did not see much there. 

Only one I have found so far is ,

http://www.venturegraphics.ca/

But Its on the west coast and I am on the east coast. Would really like to find something closer to cut down shipping times.

Thanks in advanced.

-


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Try www.redrocketgraphics.com or www.starlinepacific.com

Lar


----------



## egarrage (Jan 20, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

is it generally cheaper and or easier to buy from canada when your in canada? or is it still better to order from some of those recommeded us suppliers?


----------



## egarrage (Jan 20, 2009)

Not really cheaper, Around the same if the orders are large enough. Its more about shipping times when working with projects with time restraints.

Usually ends up being a little more but I receive my tranfers much much quicker. Which is important for my business. I can eat 10-50 cents extra a sheet if it gets my orders out on time.

Now for onstock designs I carry I genrally go with the US suppliers as time is not a factor.


-


----------



## egarrage (Jan 20, 2009)

I was hoping to actually find a supllier based in the Maritimes as I am just Northeast of Maine in New Brunswick. But no such luck. Mayby someda.

-


----------

